# [bash /bin/sh]Installation Unreal 2004 [resolue]

## KeNNys

Bonjour,

En essayant d'installer Unreal tournament 2004 j'ai un message d'erreur quand je lance le fichier linux-installer.sh

Sa me dit :

 *Quote:*   

> bash: /mnt/cdrom/linux-installer.sh : /bin/sh : mauvais intérpréteur: Permission non accordée

 

Que ce soit en simple user ou en root.

Avez vous une idée a mon probleme ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, tu n'as pas le droit d'exécution sur le script d'installation.

Soit tu montes le CD avec l'option "execute", soit tu lances ce script avec "bash /mnt/cdrom/.../install_trumuche.sh"

Probablement qu'un HOWTO traîne sur le net à ce sujet... trop la flemme de chercher pour toi   :Razz: 

EDIT: http://linux.strangegamer.com/index.php?title=Unreal_Tournament_2004_%28Installation%29

----------

## KeNNys

Effectivement apres une journée de béchage je suis un peu fatigué lol

Merci Xav t'es un chef.

J'espere qu'avec le temps je ne ferais plus chi.... lol

----------

## Leander256

Par simple curiosité, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas l'ebuild (games-fps/ut2004) dans portage?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

+1

Et autant que je me rappelle l'installeur Linux livré avec ut2004 étais buggé ! Après ça a peut-être été corrigé dans les rééditions.

----------

## KeNNys

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Par simple curiosité, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas l'ebuild (games-fps/ut2004) dans portage?

 

Tres bonne idée et effectivement il est bugue sa plante ma gentoo.

par contre il est masked.

j'ai créer /etc/portage/package.unmask

en ajoutant games-fps/ut2004

mais sa emerge pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mysix

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais sa emerge pas  

 

Il donne quoi le emerge comme réponse ?

----------

## KeNNys

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "games-fps/ut2004" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-fps/ut2004-3369.3-r1 (masked by: ut2003 license(s))

A copy of the 'ut2003' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/ut2003'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

voila ce que donne l'emerge ut2004

----------

## Xytovl

Dans ce cas il suffit d'ajouter ACCEPT_LICENSE="ut2003" après avoir lu et accepté la licence dans /etc/make.conf pour l'autoriser.

----------

## KeNNys

Merci beaucoup Xytovl,

L'install est en cours  :Wink: 

----------

